# Is camera flash bad for rats' eyes?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I try not to ever use the flash when I take pics of my rats because they don't seem to really like it. But I miss alot of really good shots of my rats because i didn't use the flash. Also I sometimes forget that the flash is on when I take a pic. Is the flash bad for them?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I usually use the flash with my rats. I never get very close to them, and they don't seem too bothered by it. Just mostly annoyed because I woke them up.


----------



## tolu2008 (Jul 11, 2013)

pls how do i recognise a blind rat, i need such for a paper


----------



## steeve (Jul 9, 2013)

I use flash most of the time. My girls don't really even blink. They stare at the camera and the scary part is the sound it makes turning on, so sometimes they run off. Rats don't really have the best of vision so I wouldn't think camera flash would be much to worry about. 

And I'd assume a blind rat would bump into stuff or have a hard time getting around?


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I use flash almost all the time with mine, they don't react to it at all. Their eyesight is really poor; I saw a study not too long ago that said their vision is pretty much vast spaces of white and grey with darker areas where there are details like objects, pink-eyed rats even more so, so I've always imagined that they just see a quick burst increase of white. Younger ones sometimes jump at the small burst noise of the flashgun but I don't think the flash bugs them at all, I just keep far enough back so as not to be flashing it straight into their eyes from like an inch away.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

blind rats will sway their heads a lot and idk i try not to use flash but when i do use it they never really seem bothered by it


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

some blind rats aren't as easily distinguishable from sighted rats as you would think. ive had blind rats rats who lost sight later in life due to catarax&rats blind from birth...the time you can tell the most is in unfamiliar surroundings&right after cage cleaning if you move things around. rats sight isn't their primary sense so its not as obvious in a well established group


----------

